# Cover your mouth properly when you cough please.



## Odea (22 Jun 2022)

Covid is still with us and back on the rise again.  After two years of this, I cannot get over the number of people walking around coughing in the direction of other people or straight ahead when walking through supermarkets etc.   Others do the feint gesture of putting their hands to their mouth "after" they cough. People coughing over foodstuffs on supermarket shelves without any thought whatsoever.

Why can't people turn their heads or cough in to the crook of their arm when they have the need to cough?


----------



## Grizzly (25 Jun 2022)

Odea said:


> Why can't people turn their heads or cough in to the crook of their arm when they have the need to cough?


Sure I have a friend who would sneeze over your pint while sitting in a pub. Wouldn't dream of turning his head when he coughs or sneezes. It is really disgusting. I avoid indoor settings with this individual.
I still wear a facemask when in the supermarket or on public transport. I feel it gives me some protection from those people mentioned above who have no self awareness about their dirty habits and really believe that their actions are normal.
Covid cases are rocketing again and we should still be using hand sanitiser, wearing masks indoors and coughing in to the crook of our arms. Even to stave off colds and flu.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (26 Jun 2022)

Grizzly said:


> Sure I have a friend who would sneeze over your pint while sitting in a pub. Wouldn't dream of turning his head when he coughs or sneezes. It is really disgusting. I avoid indoor settings with this individual.
> I still wear a facemask when in the supermarket or on public transport. I feel it gives me some protection from those people mentioned above who have no self awareness about their dirty habits and really believe that their actions are normal.
> Covid cases are rocketing again and we should still be using hand sanitiser, wearing masks indoors and coughing in to the crook of our arms. Even to stave off colds and flu.


Its really getting silly again,  we as a family avoided any infection and like most we looked foward to " normality ".

In the last 2 weeks my son and wife have gotten it, my son had just finished college and gets a few hours working in a pub. My wife is back travelling and returned from Austria Friday,  ironically vaccine related work and is now suffering.

I went to Lidl,  it was busy and I along with one other person had a mask, no hand sanitizer working.

On a bus Friday too, nobody had a mask except me and no windows were open...

Looks like nothing has been learned and if the infections continue to rise ,and all indicators seem to be point that way, the blame game won't be long behind.


----------

